# Get song lyrics while playing a song !!!



## mantoadmire (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's a very cool little plugin called *Lyrics Plugin* for Winamp or Windows Media Player that displays song lyrics when you start playing a song ! You no longer have to go searching the internet for the song lyrics ! Simply play your MP3 file and a few magical seconds later all of the lyrics for that song show up automatically !!!

Once installed, for example in Windows Media Player on my computer, choose a song from the libray and begin playing it. Then click on the Now Playing button across the top and the lyrics screen will show up. Of course, this program will not find all of the lyrics for every song, but if you feel up to you can add the lyrics yourself! But from my testing, any popular song or half-decent band's songs were all found and they were correct.

Download it ..
*www.lyricsplugin.com/


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2007)

hey thanx a lot. i've been lookin for it for a long time


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 2, 2007)

Coool Trick , By the way digit also mentioned it 1-2 years ago in there Mag


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 2, 2007)

I have told about lyrics plugin a few times before :-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53766
*www.wmplugins.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=916


----------



## kapsicum (Aug 2, 2007)

hey
i knew about this but was doubtful if it actually works for Bollywood /Hindi pop songs mp3.and also this may require Original Audio CD / Legal MP3 files to identify d songs...

but i would actually give it a try this time...


----------

